# Enora, French creator !



## Enora Morin (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone =) (i'm using my boyfriend's email adress because mine > [email protected] can't be registered :/ )

Let's introduce myself. I'm Enora Morin, a 22 years old french creator of fabrics hand maded rodents accessories. My Dodos are for rats, hamsters, guinea pigs, octodon, chinchillas, rabbits and a few for dogs and cats.
I'm here to share with you my work. I've created my society Au Dodo Créatif 3 years ago.
Au Dodo Créatif is a store where you can choose with a large choice of fabrics and models your own hammocks (dodo), for your pets comfort.

Everything is customisable, and orderable.
I've already some customers out there, and after translating my whole website in english i've thought it was a good idea to come here and show you my work. 

Feel free to come visit my website http://www.audodocreatif.fr" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; for more informations.

So here is some orders i've done for my customers.









































































































You can also see my customers pets with hammocks i've done in the "Clients" tab, on the gallery.

Info: Each october i go to Paris, i have a stand at Animal Expo where i sell my products, porte de Vincennes. So if some of you are in holidays during this period i'd be glad to meet you there =)

Thanks for reading me ! 

If i've done any english mistakes please forgive me ^-^ (hopping it won't be considered as spam :s)


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Wow, you are really talented! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Enora Morin (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks you =)


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  cool stuff


----------



## Enora Morin (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks =)


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome, lovely creations


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are fantastic!!! I adore your designs and the cute fabrics!!!


----------



## Enora Morin (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks you =) don't hesitate to share my website if you have any irl friends who'd be interested ^-^


----------



## Enora Morin (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everybody, here is a brand new model =)

http://www.audodocreatif.fr/boutique/audodocreatif/product.php?id_product=184










Hope you'll like it =)


----------

